# Which New Flight Sim to Buy



## dgard20 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Well I thougth I throw this out there for advice and opinions. I have IL-2 original and the graphics are outstanding even with my ATI8500 card but...
I'm a little tired if German and Russian voices. Who suggests what? And why?
Please. 

I would like to know what you guys are flying ( PC only ) and on a 1-10 scale how do you rate it?

Thanks Dave


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2007)

The IL-2 Series is obviously the best... Stay with what u got... Get IL-2 Forgotten Battles, the Aces Expansion Pack, then Pacific Fighters, and then finally, IL-2 1946....

Check out some of the other threads concerning the comparison of games...


----------



## dgard20 (Jan 20, 2007)

Does Forgotten Battles and Pacific boast the same graphics?
Thanks


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2007)

dgard20 said:


> I'm a little tired if German and Russian voices.


The later versions of this sim, IL2: Forgotten Battles with Pacific Fighters and all the rest, include American, British, Australian, Japanese, Polish, Rumanian, Hungarian, Dutch, French, Finnish, and Slovak voice packs in addition to German and Russian. You can even download a couple of others like Italian, and alternate American and British packs.

The graphics in the later games are comparable to the original, but there's much more content. I prefer the IL2 series over some others myself, but to each their own I guess. Many on these forums prefer CFS3 because of the incredible number of free downloads. That's the one big downside to IL2, compared to some other sims...limited free add-ons.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

my biggest "critisism" of the IL-2 series is the lack of western European combat aircraft and maps, i know AEP has more but it's still not the same, i wouldn't mind seeing an African sim though!


----------



## dgard20 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks
I will now check out CFS3


----------



## bomber (Jan 22, 2007)

It's always an emotive subject within the flight sim community but it really comes down to which faults in their sim you can live with...
If you want flight model accuracy then no amount of eye candy graphics will scratch your itch... 
Maybe flight models accuracies all very well but unless the graphics grab you and immerse you in the moment it's no good for you.
Maybe it's playing online with other people from around the world, but flying a bomber like an airliner just doesn't cut it for you... or you feel an online game should have 100's of players in the arena rather than a handfull.
Or could it be that you like squad nights, working as a team playing in organised events.
Maybe you're the sort of guy that likes to add extra's to the sim, like sounds, or particle effects or even create your own planes.
Or you'd preffer to buy a 'finsihed' boxed sims, and their subsequent releases/improvements with free online play over a free sim with subscription online play that has a continual WIP feel to it.

But check out Ace's High..(subscription online)
Warbirds (subscription but free online play for the next 2 months)
Targetware (player contributed and free online play)

Picking a sim is not as simple as it first apears.

Regards

Simon


----------

